# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Quick Picture of the Laser Attachment in Action

## Davo

Here is the Laser attachment, cutting packing foam for the EMO-25 heads:

laser1.jpg

----------


## Davo

And for MK-1s:

laser.mk1.jpg

----------


## 3DPBuser

This converts it to a cnc?

----------


## Davo

If you call laser cutting a CNC process, then I suppose it does. We have lots of different heads planned; that is one reason why we have interchangeable heads.

----------


## 3DPBuser

The interchangeable heads seems to be a very good feature.

----------


## Davo

Thanks. We have many new heads in various stages of development. Exciting times!

----------


## Davo

Here is another foam cut for packaging the EMO-25s:

laser.emo.bottoms.jpg

----------


## budo7

Ok I want one with my printer.

----------

